# Hasharray AB



## Sebaaaa (31. Jul 2014)

Hallo ich bräuchte ein bisschen Hilfe.
Ich soll einen String der Länge N erzeugen der alle Kombinationen der Buchstaben "A" und "B" enthält, durch die Mathode void CombiAB(int n , string S, Hasharray Results)
Die Ergebnisse sollen im Hasharray Results abgelegt werden und daher soll die Funktion an sich ergebnislos sein.
Das ganze leider auch noch rekursiv;/
Da ich eigentlich keine Ahnung von Hasharrays hab, bräuchte ich ein wenig Hilfe zur Aufgabenstellung und wie das Ganze eigentlich umgesetzt werden soll.
Der Kopf sieht so aus:

```
public class CombinationsOfAB {

	public static void generate(int n, String s, ArrayList<String> results) {
		
	}
}
```
Schon mal vielen Dank.!


----------



## JavaMeister (31. Jul 2014)

Das ist eine ArrayList und keine HashArray.

Ich würde danach googeln. Da gibt es an die hundert millionen lösungen in allen Sprachen. Wenn man schon keine Eigeninitative zeigt.


----------



## Sebaaaa (1. Aug 2014)

Eigeninitiative kann man zeigen wenn man Ahnung hat worum es geht !!
Ich habe extra dazu geschrieben, dass ich es nicht verstehe!!


----------



## JavaMeister (1. Aug 2014)

> Eigeninitiative kann man zeigen wenn man Ahnung hat worum es geht !!



Sehe ich leider anders.

Berechne das ergebnis für  "1". Wie sieht dann die liste aus?


----------

